# Can I mix my primer and sunscreen together?



## elektra513 (Jul 31, 2008)

Or will the s/s degrade? I would like to cut down on the steps in the a.m...

The primer is MAC P+P regular and the s/s is Clinique City block sheer spf 25 (titanium dioxide/zinc dioxide).

Thanks


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, no, maybe?


----------



## TDoll (Aug 2, 2008)

I dunno if I would... It seems to me like it would make each product much less effective because you would be using half the amount you would normally use of each (if that makes sense) because you would be mixing it.  If you're trying to cut out steps, I would find a primer with an spf.  If you're in love with both products though, I think that in order to get the full benefits of each, you'd have to just stick to what you've probably been doing and applying them separately. 
HTH!


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm not sure if I like either product. Just experimenting so I can use stuff up, lol.

Good point, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## kelcia (Aug 3, 2008)

I know that if you use liquid foundation you could mix your sunscreen with that.. but if you just wanna use up product then go ahead and try it. I'm sure it wont be a big deal at all. Especially if you apply them one after the other w/o waiting for one layer to dry.. you're kinda already mixing them.


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 3, 2008)

I do that, but only when the sun is not too bright.
Otherwise I would get a foundation with SPFs on it


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 3, 2008)

My foundation has spf 15, my moisturizer does too, lol. Is that overkill?

I was thinking that because for sunscreen to work you have to really pack it on. But I don't want to be white and ashy, so maybe if each thing I put on has spf, then I'd be covered. I have hyperpigmentation, so the last thing I need is for the spots to get darker...


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 4, 2008)

try mac's prep & prime protect.  its got spf 50, so you'll be set for your sun protection.  don't mix your primer with sunscreen, or with foundation.  not only will it lessen the spf, but it will lessen the effectiveness of the primer.  also, you can't overkill on spf, so no need to worry there.  you don't need to douse yourself in it to get the benefits, just make sure its applied evenly.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_try mac's prep & prime protect.  its got spf 50, so you'll be set for your sun protection.  don't mix your primer with sunscreen, or with foundation.  not only will it lessen the spf, but it will lessen the effectiveness of the primer.  also, you can't overkill on spf, so no need to worry there.  you don't need to douse yourself in it to get the benefits, just make sure its applied evenly._

 
What kind of sunscreen is in Prep/Prime Face? Chemical or mineral? I looked in the Product Ingred. thread but only saw P/P skin.

TIA


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_What kind of sunscreen is in Prep/Prime Face? Chemical or mineral? I looked in the Product Ingred. thread but only saw P/P skin.

TIA_

 
zinc oxide and ethylhexyl methoxycinnamate


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 5, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks, erine


----------

